# Cramer for Boehner



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A few days ago I sent an email to Cramer telling him that a few of the republicans are a disgrace to conservatives. That included Boehner, McCain, and Lindsay Graham. I checked the box requesting a response. Today on KFYR I heard Cramer talking up Boehner and giving him credit for the election victory. Boehner did nothing for the republican election victory. The republicans won because the run on repealing Obamacare and against amnesty. Now that they are in office they are forgetting all about the promises they made. 
If we go for a third party the radical liberals win. What we have to do is support the Tea Party in overhauling the mainstream now less than worthless republican party. People need to start challenging republicans who are currently in office. Next election a conservative in North Dakota needs to challenge Cramer.

Edit: I heard that nationally 60% of republicans did not want Boehner as house speaker. I can only guess that the percentage was higher in North Dakota. Senators and house representatives that refuse to represent their constituents need to go, democrat or republican.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That worthless piece of crap Boehner is taking revenge on the real conservatives. My greatest fear is the guy republicans offer for president in 2016 is going to make a lot of people stay home.

http://www.politico.com/story/2015/01/b ... 14007.html


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not a Boehner fan but if thr R's got in any time wasting radicals like the far right wants, then you may as well stick a Hillary sticker on your bumper. Like it or not, people are sick and tired of the stupid games the obstructionist far right people like Cruz have been doing with time wasting filibusters and crap like that! Yell about " true conservatives" all you like, but I'll back more moderates like John Hoeven who at least try to get stuff done!
I rarely watch C Span, but I did happen to watch the debate on the Keystone Pipeline and watched how John and Heidi worked TOGETHER to get it passed. They did everything except kick OBAMA in the knockers! I was damned PROUD of our two senators! If Obama does veto it, our two senators will be front and center fighting the idiot! 
Sorry Plainsman, but people who are the true core of the Republican Party listen to people like this, and NOT to the rabble rousing Tea Bunch! IMO history will show they are nothing but a brief flash in the pan! 
I realize you and I don't see eye to eye on this, but I agreetodisagreewith you. What's ice is that on this website nobody will call U a Commie for being right of center, where the majority of the voters are, IMHO!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What's ice is that on this website nobody will call U a Commie for being right of center, where the majority of the voters are, IMHO!I think most of us call it as we actually see things. I think this site has matured where the name calling is gone, but we may call someone a commie because we think they are. Not name calling, but an accurate description of their political beliefs. For example I think calling Obama a socialist is a kindness. Looking at his belief of redistribution of wealth puts him fully in line with Marx.



> I'm not a Boehner fan but if thr R's got in any time wasting radicals like the far right wants, then you may as well stick a Hillary sticker on your bumper. Like it or not, people are sick and tired of the stupid games the obstructionist far right people like Cruz have been doing with time wasting filibusters and crap like that!


That's what everyone tried to tell Reagan and he took 49 of 50 states for his second term. I look at your above statement and believe the opposite is true. You can't out liberal a liberal and that's what Boehner, McCain, and Lindsey Graham are trying to do. The average conservative wants more people like Cruz from Texas. If they run someone like Chris Christie most conservatives would just as soon stay home and let Hillary have the presidency. If she screws up as bad as I think she would then perhaps America would wake up while it still had a chance to remain a democracy and nation with a capitalist economy.

HH real conservatives are not boogiemen. They are the types that built this nation, made it succeed for 200 years, and want it to stay on path.

I am evidently not alone since 60% nation wide did not want Boehner back in. Headline today on Drudge:


> Largest rebellion by a party against its own incumbent speaker since Civil War...


 and now the little boy is trying to get even with those who would not support him. I think he forgets he is a servant and not a master.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Nuttin personal Bruce, but I think you are a little too obsessed with the Liberal/ Conservative nonsense! Neither side is going to " win" and till they learn to communicate and work together nothing will get done back in Washington!

As far a Ronald Regan is concerned, to compare him with the likes of some of the right wing nuts of today actually raises my blood pressure! You'd better study history rather than live in your dream world! Bob Doyle said it best.......but then in your mind he and most of the Republivan stalwarts in my day are Commies or close to, in your mind. Widen out your tunnel vision.
Yes, I don't like Boehner either so count me in that 60%. BUT that doesn't mean I want an obstructionist right wing nut, either!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here are the people we need to thank for voting to dump Boehner:

Here are the 24 GOP lawmakers who did not vote for Boehner: 
Rep. Justin Amash, (MI) 
Rep. Brian Babin, (TX) (voted "present") 
Rep. Rod Blum, (IA) 
Rep. Dave Brat, (VA) 
Rep. Jim Bridenstine, (OK) 
Rep. Curt Clawson, (FL) 
Rep. Scott DesJarlais, (TN) 
Rep. Jeff Duncan, (SC) 
Rep. Scott Garrett, (NJ) 
Rep. Chris Gibson, (NY) 
Rep. Louie Gohmert, (TX) 
Rep. Paul Gosar, (AZ) 
Rep. Tim Huelskamp, (KS) 
Rep. Walter Jones, (NC) 
Rep. Steve King, (IA) 
Rep. Thoma Massie, (KY) 
Rep. Mark Meadows, (NC) 
Rep. Rich Nugent, (FL) 
Rep. Gary Palmer, (AL) 
Rep. Bill Posey, (FL) 
Rep. Scott Rigell, (VA) 
Rep. Marlin Stutzman, (IN) 
Rep. Randy Weber, (TX) 
Rep. Daniel Webster, (FL) 
Rep. Ted Yoho, (FL) 
If your lawmakers are on this list, please contact and thank them for their actions. Here is the Capitol Hill Switchboard number: 202-224-3121.


> Yes, I don't like Boehner either so count me in that 60%. BUT that doesn't mean I want an obstructionist right wing nut, either!


Are you saying that opposing Obama makes anyone a "right wing nut"? Are you saying following the constitution makes one a "right win nut"? Are you saying that standing up against socialism and government dependency makes one a "right wing nut"? The terminology sends chills up my back. It's comparable to when I talk ballistics to someone and they tell others go ask Plainsman he is a "gun nut". Why has "gun nut" become an acceptable terminology for enthusiast, or ballistic educated etc.? The term "gun nut" and "right wing nut" make us our own worst enemy.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Nuttin personal Bruce, but I think you are a little too obsessed with the Liberal/ Conservative nonsense! Neither side is going to " win" and till they learn to communicate and work together nothing will get done back in Washington!


This is what the problem is with all of Washington. No matter what party you are considered (liberal or conservative) you are only representing 40% or less of the national at a given time. While 60% is not on your side. So voting "party lines" does nothing for the country but cause a divide. That is the issue and what needs to be correct or the people in power need to wake up and realize this. Yet the idiots don't.


----------

